# Sage Bambino Plus + Delonghi KG 79 Grinder



## Alan94 (May 15, 2020)

So I have just bought a refurbished bambino plus and so far I've been using a moka pot with the delonghi kg79 grinder with Coffee Masters beans from Amazon. From reading, it seems like the kg79 doesn't do espresso but I'm hoping for now until I get a better grinder, I can get decent cappuccino/lattes with the pressurized basket?

What's your thoughts?

Also for the future I was thinking of getting a Sette 270 but might settle for the Smart grinder pro or Sette 30.


----------



## Alan94 (May 15, 2020)

This is also my first post so hi everyone as well, i will get round to making an introductory post in the proper section though


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

I guess it does depend a little on what you mean by decent? Yes you will definitely get something drinkable. And with enough milk I'm sure it will be fine. 
It's not going to taste anywhere near as good as a proper grinder though. The SGP is not bad for the money, it depends where you want to take your hobby. 
I think i'd be looking more at the mignon and potentially second hand. It's worth investing in a decent grinder.
But then if you are only having milk drinks you may not be too bothered, milk does cover up a fair amount of ills!


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

KG79 can be used only with machines w pressurized baskets results in the cup will be drinkable but far from decent.


----------



## Alan94 (May 15, 2020)

Well I enjoy the coffee I've been making with my lavazza pod machine as well as what I've been making with my moka pot that I got but I do like to have with milk and sugar. I'm afraid my palate is very much on the basic side so when I say a decent coffee, it is very subjective and probably not decent in your eyes. So while I am tempted to get a decent grinder like the Mignon/Sette 270, I'm also a bit hesitant to pay >£300 for one though I hope one day I can enjoy an espresso without adding sugar or milk to it.

Thanks for your replies so far


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Skipping the grinder(decent burr grinder) is a common mistake, don't make it. Eureka mignon is a good choice.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 27, 2020)

I don't know a huge amount about 'Coffee Masters', but another option is to find a local and reputable roaster to you, and ask them to grind the beans for you fresh for your machine.
Not ideal, but my friend's grinder has broken during lockdown, and the roasters he normally uses is grinding his beans for him to use in his pressurised basket, and it seems to be working well.
Might give you some extra time to consider a grinder without too much compromise.


----------



## Alan94 (May 15, 2020)

Thanks Harvey, I'll look into finding a local and reputable roaster today. I live near Glasgow.

When looking at Eureka Mignon's, I notice there are several different versions? Like the Eureka Mignon Silenzio, Eureka Mignon Facile, Specialita etc.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

I think the Specialita is the 'full fat' model and the others remove various features, have smaller burrs, etc.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 27, 2020)

I think 'Dear Green' is in Glasgow. I've not used them personally, but I know I will be receiving a bag of their coffee in my next Dog and Hat subscription.

As for the grinder, I'm sure others here will detail out the difference. But I'm going to guess it's just increasing in specs/features.


----------



## Alan94 (May 15, 2020)

Yeah from a bit of google searching, I believe you are correct. I guess all of them will do a pretty good entry level job though.

And yeah I was just looking at Dear Green there. They look good.


----------



## Jonsnowflow (May 16, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I bought the Bambino Plus Pro today, but just realized that the grinder is important. The problem is that I'm a student, and I can't spend another 300-400 on a grinder, as it is totally out of my budget. Should I return the espresso machine, if I can't buy an expensive grinder?

Isn't there a cheap budget grinder that does the job for a beginner?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Jonsnowflow said:


> Hello everyone,
> I bought the Bambino Plus Pro today, but just realized that the grinder is important. The problem is that I'm a student, and I can't spend another 300-400 on a grinder, as it is totally out of my budget. Should I return the espresso machine, if I can't buy an expensive grinder?
> Isn't there a cheap budget grinder that does the job for a beginner?


How much can you spend?


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

You can definitely get a hand grinder that will be able to make good espresso without spending 300-400, more like £150 or so, less if you can get one second hand.

Dear Green in Glasgow are good as are Papercup. There's a few in Edinburgh too I think.


----------



## Jonsnowflow (May 16, 2020)

My budget is maximum 120£


----------



## Alan94 (May 15, 2020)

From reading around, I think unless you were able to get a second-hand grinder on sale, you will probably struggle to get a 'good' espresso grinder for £120.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Jonsnowflow said:


> My budget is maximum 120£


For that price, you'll struggle.

If you up your budget to £150 - £200, you might start looking at manual grinders like Feldgrind, or second hand grinders territory. Saying that, I've seen Iberital MC2s being sold for £60 in this forum before. Not saying it's great, but it will do the job. The saying goes though: buy cheap, buy twice.

Your bambino will have a pressurised basket. If you are on a budget, you might as well save up and stick with pre ground for the time being. You might as well invest on a non pressurised basket (single wall) if you are going to get a grinder.


----------



## Jonsnowflow (May 16, 2020)

Thank you for suggestions. What about the Bambino Dose Control grinder? I have heard good things about it, and I found it for 150 pounds.

And is there a huge taste difference when using a non pressurized basket (with a grinder) instead of pressurized basket (with pre ground)?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Taste difference is day and night for 150 I would buy a manual grinder that will outlast sage and will provide better ground coffee from the beginning


----------



## Alan94 (May 15, 2020)

The Bambino Dose Control Grinder has the same grind quality as the Smart Grinder Pro. Seems like it would do the bare necessary of what you are after if you really are against getting a manual grinder.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Jonsnowflow said:


> Thank you for suggestions. What about the Bambino Dose Control grinder? I have heard good things about it, and I found it for 150 pounds.
> 
> And is there a huge taste difference when using a non pressurized basket (with a grinder) instead of pressurized basket (with pre ground)?


Pre ground + pressurised basket will defeat the purposes of making espresso. You could argue that's not even espresso.

If you want to do it properly, you need a single wall basket and a good grinder, manual or electric.

But if you are on a budget, and you want to avoid buying another grinder later on or buying a cheap grinder now and not be able to sell later, that's a choice you'll need to make.


----------



## Alan94 (May 15, 2020)

I'm really struggling between a Mignon Silenzio and the Mignon Specialita. £75 difference for 5mm increase in burr size as well as the lcd screen.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Alan94 said:


> I'm really struggling between a Mignon Silenzio and the Mignon Specialita. £75 difference for 5mm increase in burr size as well as the lcd screen.


Remember, remember.... upgraditus.... you'll always be wondering what am extra 5mm would result in the cup....


----------



## Alan94 (May 15, 2020)

I know... this upgraditus is a horrible affliction.


----------



## Alan94 (May 15, 2020)

I bit the bullet and went for the specialita. I suppose if down the line I don't get my money's worth out of it, it has decent resale ability.


----------



## Alan94 (May 15, 2020)

Hmm now I have the problem of trying to find a 54mm Single Wall filter to buy, actually it's not hard to find a 1 cup one on their website but doesn't seem to be a two cup one.


----------



## Jonsnowflow (May 16, 2020)

Thank you for sharing your knowledge. So, I have decided to go with a hand grinder - maximum 150 pounds. But I live in Denmark, and Feldgrind is not distributed here. Can you name some other specific models in that price range?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Jonsnowflow said:


> Thank you for sharing your knowledge. So, I have decided to go with a hand grinder - maximum 150 pounds. But I live in Denmark, and Feldgrind is not distributed here. Can you name some other specific models in that price range?


What about the Kinu M47?


----------

